

Ask HN: Where will Bitcoin price be in one year from now (Dec 18th, 2014)? - simonebrunozzi


======
Avalaxy
When I look at the chart with a logaritmic scale and draw a line it ends up
somewhere between $5000 and $10000. Let's see what's going to happen.

But yea, past performance is no guarantee for the future.

------
imx
It starts and ends at zero, like any other pump and dump hype...

------
simonebrunozzi
My guess is: 3,100 US$.

------
RRRA
zero, as in ZeroCoin ;-)

